# Striking with an open hand?



## cmeisenzahl (Sep 3, 2002)

While watching a couple UFC videos, along with a couple others, I noticed than when competitors were hitting each other they often used an open hand. They seemed to be using the heel of the palm. Not all the time, but often enough for me to notice.

I noticed this mainly when they were engaged on the ground and struggling for position.

Why is this? Is this a Jiu-Jitsu style? Does it make it faster to use the hand for something else since it's already open?

Thanks very much in advance,

Christopher


----------



## Robbo (Sep 3, 2002)

You have less chance of injuring your own hand by striking with the palm (specially if your target is the head area). Plus you have the option of grabbing after striking.

Rob


----------



## TaoBoy (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> 
> *You have less chance of injuring your own hand by striking with the palm (specially if your target is the head area). Plus you have the option of grabbing after striking.
> 
> Rob *



Absolutely correct.

Most of the strikes that are used on the ground are being aimed at the back of the opponent's head (sometimes trying to get a response to then get a choke)...using the knuckles on the head is a bad idea...your knuckles will bust before his skull.  Using a palm won't bust the skull either but it will save your hand.  

Take a look at some of the old UFC bouts - a few fighters had to forfeit subsequent fights due to busted hands.

In the style I practice - we use palms predominantly.  They are an easier weapon to use and cause less injuries to knuckles and wrists than a punch.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 5, 2002)

Open hand striking is good for setting up finishing motions. The strike as a set-up can chop, palm heel, trap, and transform into other hand striking motions. Such as spear hands etc,.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Hansson (Sep 5, 2002)

I thought the early UFC's only allowed open fist strikes to the head... but I was wrong maybe...


----------



## Unk (Sep 6, 2002)

I think they did allow closed fists.  One guy (karateka or kickboxer?) punched with a bareknuckle fist and screwed up his hand.  I think he cut it on the guy's teeth.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unk _
> 
> *I think they did allow closed fists.  One guy (karateka or kickboxer?) punched with a bareknuckle fist and screwed up his hand.  I think he cut it on the guy's teeth. *



I think it was a Savate guy against a Sumo guy.  He actually knocked out the guys tooth and broke his hand.  Incredibly he did finish the fight, and won... Tell's you what the adreniline rush can do for you.

The original UFC was a lot more open than now.  Back then, the only disallowed strikes were biting, I think.  I saw matches where a guy repeated punched his opponent in the groin when they were on the ground and there were always punches to the head.


----------



## darkdragoon (Sep 9, 2002)

one of the early UFCs had closed fists barred.

Palm strikes can be effective but you lose a little bit of range plus the ability to cause cuts with your knuckles.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

It was UFC 9 & it was than That Don Frye
 showed the use of the Elbow in a groundfight.

This was also the first non turnament form of the UFC.
That we see today. 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvwhitebir _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Are you talking Keith Hackney vs Emmanul Yarboro or the Savate guy in the White gi pants. Keith Hackney floor Yarboro, a 600 lb sumo wrestler, with an open hand strike then proceded to pummel him about the head and neck, I think he hurt his hand there. All I remember about the savate guy is him Kicking the big black guy right in the face with his shin.
Oh and the Guy who was repeatedly punched in the groin was Joe Son the founder of JoeSonDo. The fat 5'2" teacher of Kimo. That was painful to watch.
Tony


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2002)

Gerard Gordo was the Savate guy 
The Sumo was Tele Tuli.

Hackney vs Yarbero was in UFC 3
Primo


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

The opean Palm is a good strike
 that can be done like boxing
It can also be aplyed on the ground.

It is verry safe for the hand.

Early Pancrase & other Shoot Groups used it in Japan
Such as The UWFI, Rings, Kingdom& Shooto

It is a little harder to get a knock out with
it but not imposibale.
:samurai: :jediduel: 
Primo


----------

